# Hunor archery broadheads review



## NWRokon (Sep 28, 2007)

This broadhead is a knock off of a silverflame broadhead that's made in Hungary.
as i sliverflame user first let me say that the Hunor broadhead is a POS. 
At first look they are alittle rougher finished then the SF's but at 1/2 the price i could live with that in looking at the broadhead i could see that the blades are not centered in the Farrel's so no they dont spin true, looking at the edge i could see that the edge was flat they where never ground to a sharp edge not even close, so i thought that i would try to sharpen one hunor say's there made of 440-B stainless steel just like the SF after a 1/2 hr of trying with the edgepro i quit and still had a dull broadhead.
These broadheads will go in my should have known better drawer.
:thumbs_do


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

thats funny, the ones I got are great, yes they are not as sharp, but, I did not have ANY issues sharpenning them, they flew great fro me, same POI as my ST's and the SF XL's that I have, shot them side by side & I got to say the Hunors seem to be stronger than the SF's.










yes MINE are centered & fly great.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

jkcerda said:


> thats funny, the ones I got are great, yes they are not as sharp, but, I did not have ANY issues sharpenning them, they flew great fro me, same POI as my ST's and the SF XL's that I have, shot them side by side & I got to say the Hunors seem to be stronger than the SF's.
> 
> yes MINE are centered & fly great.


On the photo you are comparing them to the SF125*XL*.

That one is based on the SF 100gr. On these two heads the 0.055" thick blades are used. All other Flames from 125gr. to 210gr. come with blades 0.071" thick.

However, even on the lighter versions I never had rigidity issues, let alone complains about lacking sharpness.

DB


----------



## NWRokon (Sep 28, 2007)

*Hunor*

I forgot to say that that i couldn't even screw them on to a arrow the threads would start eating up the insert.


----------



## Terrier (Feb 19, 2009)

I wouldn't like to argue with the GK fans because it shold be a long long argument. 
Guys! If it's a bad broadhead than you don't have to worry and fear for your business.
The more than hundred shot animals are just accidental.


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

NWRokon said:


> I forgot to say that that i couldn't even screw them on to a arrow the threads would start eating up the insert.


if you could no screw it on the arrow, how did you know they would not spin true?


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

Dugga Boy said:


> On the photo you are comparing them to the SF125*XL*.
> 
> That one is based on the SF 100gr. On these two heads the 0.055" thick blades are used. All other Flames from 125gr. to 210gr. come with blades 0.071" thick.
> 
> ...


I am not implying they are not rigid, as for sharpness, I have shot the same SF into my block and I can still shave with it, your BH indeed holds a good edge, both BHs should find a coyote pretty soon.


----------



## NWRokon (Sep 28, 2007)

jkcerda said:


> if you could no screw it on the arrow, how did you know they would not spin true?


I cleaned up the threads.


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

NWRokon said:


> I cleaned up the threads.


got pics? I never cleaned up threads before.


----------

